# Manta - spare glass



## KrayFish404 (24/10/17)

Hi there

Does anyone stock spare glass for the Manta?

Not the fatty, just the normal one. Mine cracked this morning when I assembled it. 3 years of vaping and this is only my second glass I broke, not too bad running.


----------

